# Commercial outdoor heater



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find one of these for my shop? This unit is in an outdoor restaurant my wife and I frequent a lot. Man, this thing puts out some serious heat. I have a Northern Tools catalog and have bought lots of good stuff from them but their models that resemble this one say not to install less than 12ft from floor. What's up with that? This one in the pic is mounted over the tables at about 8 ft.
Did I mention I don't do gas work?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i didnt think they had heaters in Florida, try e-bay


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah come on. Am only 5 hours from you. :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

it does snow here, and 5 hours depends on what mode of transportation is being used,


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Anyone know where I can find one of these for my shop? This unit is in an outdoor restaurant my wife and I frequent a lot. Man, this thing puts out some serious heat.


Just Google for "radiant tube heater". They're great! They don't heat the air directly. Instead, the infrared energy heats anything it hits (floor, walls, bench, you) and heat from that warms the air. I've installed and serviced many of them over the years. I've seen them 20' to 25' up in buildings and when they kick on you can feel the heat almost immediately on the floor.



> their models that resemble this one say not to install less than 12ft from floor. What's up with that? This one in the pic is mounted over the tables at about 8 ft.


Unless it's designed to be mounted that low (most that I've seen aren't) it's going to be uncomfortably hot under that heater. One of my suppliers had one mounted too low over the sales counter. Over the next couple years the computer monitor cases slowly melted on the top side. When it was running it felt like you were getting a bad sunburn standing there. Could be a slight fire hazard maybe - definitely an inspector would have to have a problem with it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unit Heaters can't be mounted lower than 8'...
Its in the Mechanical Code
At least here they can't...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Unit Heaters can't be mounted lower than 8'...
> Its in the Mechanical Code
> At least here they can't...


I actually remember that being on the exam when I took it.


----------

